# I quit



## Hunteradams (Dec 18, 2014)

Hunted four of the last 5 morning 
Day one: 1 gun 4 mallards
Day 2 : 2 gun 7 geese 
Day 3: 1 gun 2 teal
Day 4: 1gun 2 geese and a teal.

I have rode over 160 miles of water on 3 different lakes or rivers. Had birds leave over night from places that just don't make since, lots of food and very little pressure. I don't know what is going on blows my mind. Ridding for hrs and seeing nothing not even coots.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 18, 2014)

I've had days where the trigger doesn't get pulled.  
The flew back North.
They'll be back.


----------



## tcoker (Dec 18, 2014)

One less guy to compete with.

Gotta any gear your looking to sell since you won't be needing it?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 18, 2014)

Id quit to.   Or at least say I was not doin this anymore.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 18, 2014)

It's because we shoot to many does.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 18, 2014)

You wanting a limit every hunt? Hey, you killed something on every outing. That's good in my book.  Like Rugger, I have had a couple hunts this yr where I didn't fire a shot.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 18, 2014)

Core Lokt said:


> You wanting a limit every hunt? Hey, you killed something on every outing. That's good in my book.  Like Rugger, I have had a couple hunts this yr where I didn't fire a shot.



THIS ...Though I am like him where in the sam hill did the birds go everything around here vanished.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 18, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Hunted four of the last 5 morning
> Day one: 1 gun 4 mallards
> Day 2 : 2 gun 7 geese
> Day 3: 1 gun 2 teal
> ...



Your complaints are falling on deaf ears man. That's not too bad for early in the season.

I don't ever expect to really see anything to get excited about until around now. Some years are better than others and this year there seemed to be more birds around the first week than normal. Now were back to normal. Not seeing coots could be a bit concerning since they seem to be the most abundant waterfowl in the world and are year round residents in big numbers.


It'll pick back up (to Georgia standards) don't sell your gear yet.

I know some great grebe and gull spots I've found this year I'll share.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 18, 2014)

I feel your pain. I been off for the last 10 days. I haven't been in 3 days. Just been heading out riding around with not much found


----------



## humdandy (Dec 18, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> It's because we shoot to many does.



I was thinking coyotes.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 18, 2014)

Its because I killed them all


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 18, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Its because I killed them all



I was gona say the same thing but didnt want to appear to bragadocious.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 18, 2014)

CLIMATE CHANGE!!!!!


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 18, 2014)

I scared them off because of my "pie face".....I wasn't wearing my face goo and can't grow a beard...sorry guys


----------



## Mumpy (Dec 18, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Hunted four of the last 5 morning
> Day one: 1 gun 4 mallards
> Day 2 : 2 gun 7 geese
> Day 3: 1 gun 2 teal
> ...



I'd pay to have hunts like that compared to what I've had. Dude...

Opening Day - Fired Twice (Hail Mary shots)
Day 2 - Didn't fire a shot
3rd time I went out - Shot one Woodie
4th time I went out - Floated for 6 hours - jumped 70ish ducks - Got two!

So yea, you're complaining is not going over well with me, lol.


----------



## chaseeaton (Dec 18, 2014)

Another Duck Dynasty boy down. Typical talk for a "TRUE DYNASTY BOY". Thanks for giving up one less of Yall sky busting the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored out of every duck you see. Stay in recliner and continue to dream of what it's like to be "that guy"


----------



## kl01721 (Dec 18, 2014)

Poor guy...... lets all take a second and feel sorry for this guy. 


Now that the second is over, most people including me would love to have the season you're having. Stop whining and be grateful that you've killed something on every hunt. Not many people can say that


----------



## DEE--Bo (Dec 18, 2014)

Sure didn't have any trouble finding them this morning!


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 18, 2014)

Where's Scrapy,,, 

RIP man down!!

Nah man January is when the Dynasty folks leave the lake and ducks show up.

Don't get off the horse just yet, collect your self and give ago after Christmas, happy holidays.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 18, 2014)

humdandy said:


> I was thinking coyotes.



This has to be the reason.................. because Rnelson couldn't have shot the ones hanging out in the Mountain Park storm water run off pond or the Dunwoody High School runoff pond with out being arrested.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 18, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Hunted four of the last 5 morning
> Day one: 1 gun 4 mallards
> Day 2 : 2 gun 7 geese
> Day 3: 1 gun 2 teal
> ...



You must have started off to gungho.  Start off easy and ramp up around the 25 th.


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm kidding don't worry not giving up. Just expect more don't like to settle for mediocrity.


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 18, 2014)

kl01721 said:


> Poor guy...... lets all take a second and feel sorry for this guy.
> 
> 
> Now that the second is over, most people including me would love to have the season you're having. Stop whining and be grateful that you've killed something on every hunt. Not many people can say that




What he said!!


----------



## mattech (Dec 18, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 18, 2014)

mattech said:


> Prayers sent


----------



## southerngreenscape (Dec 18, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Hunted four of the last 5 morning
> Day one: 1 gun 4 mallards
> Day 2 : 2 gun 7 geese
> Day 3: 1 gun 2 teal
> ...



I guess since you are going to quit can you go ahead and let me know where you were hunting just send it in a pm lol


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 18, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> I'm kidding don't worry not giving up. Just expect more don't like to settle for mediocrity.



lol why would you expect anything more in a non-flyway state?


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yall boys are harsh. Some folks are used to killing ducks!!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 18, 2014)

Something I always tend to do is pull out my hunting logs from years past. You'll be surprised at what info you may forget that can help you.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree^. The birds don't always show up at the same time but there is definitely a pattern.


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 18, 2014)

Try a different paint scheme. They are probably seeing your cracker face.


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 18, 2014)

*everyone pay attention to me!*


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yet somehow I still get up when the alarm clock goes off. Aint always bout the numbers bud. We wait 305 days a year for this. Not happy with the hunting, move west! I just deal with it and make a few out of state trips a season! Tomorrow will put me over 200 birds killed so far this season. I put in WAY more time scouting then any of my other buddies. It eventually pays off.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 18, 2014)

quacksmacker09 said:


> Yet somehow I still get up when the alarm clock goes off. Aint always bout the numbers bud. We wait 305 days a year for this. Not happy with the hunting, move west! I just deal with it and make a few out of state trips a season! *Tomorrow will put me over 200 birds killed so far this season.* I put in WAY more time scouting then any of my other buddies. It eventually pays off.



Boy you cursed yourself then  How many do you have so far 200? Need one more duck?


----------



## 3d foam killer (Dec 18, 2014)

That's GA. I don't hunt much big water but the places I have around the house had mallards in them opening weekend they are now no where to be found.  We are still shooting the fool out of woodies and mergansers.If you leave the house every morning thinking you are going to shoot a box of shells you will get tired of chasing them around here really quick. Its slow but its cheaper than going to Arlamsas or louisianna. And beats sitting on the couch


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 18, 2014)

Well i guess since I don't limit out every day I hunt that I have to settle for mediocrity.  Oh well, to me it ain't always about the killin. But I guess some just don't enjoy the sunrise, being with special friends or hunting with your son.  Too bad really, but hey I'll settle for mediocrity until I reach Duck God status like some on here.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Dec 18, 2014)

Core Lokt said:


> Boy you cursed yourself then  How many do you have so far 200? Need one more duck?



198 lol. Im a little optimistic, I was able to scout the hole this morning and not bump any out. If they are in there like today it should be good


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 18, 2014)

What you expect this is georgia not arkansas or some the other duck states ( i got a idea give the cathy boys a call at skeeter branch be cheaper on you that way)


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 18, 2014)

You Won't quit


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 18, 2014)

I quit yesterday........after I got my 4 and the other 4 in the pit did the same


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Dec 18, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Hunted four of the last 5 morning
> Day one: 1 gun 4 mallards
> Day 2 : 2 gun 7 geese
> Day 3: 1 gun 2 teal
> ...



 iv driven hundreds of miles and put hours on my boat motor for 2 ducks so far this year. public land has been rough on my this year but ill keep going cause you cant kill them from the couch... havnt even been able to get my girlfriend her first duck cause its been so bad but she still goes and put up with the few sighting with me


----------

